# Pinarello Marvel Vs. Dogma 60.1



## marathoner81 (May 8, 2015)

Hi,

I have decided to upgrade my F4:13 to a newer model.
for the same amount I'm able to choose a 2012 Dogma 60.1, or a 2015 Marvel.

Both with the same setup (completely new ultegra 11) and wheels (Campy shamal ultra).

I realize the Dogma is considered "better", and paid a deposit for that model.

However, Now I'm not sure if what was considered a "top-model" in 2012 (Dogma) is still capable of topping a 2015 "budget" model, like the marvel - in terms of technology mostly.

In addition, the marvel comes with warranty, and the Dogma doesn't.

I'll appreciate your thoughts and inputs...

Thanks.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Why does the Dogma frame not have a warranty?

I'd get the Marvel. The Marvel is in no way a 'budget' model. It is the think 2 Paris with a new name. It's actually the top new frame in the lineup under the new 8s once you can figure everything out. 

F8 is all new
K8 and K8S are all new
Dogma 65.1 and Prince are the same bike with different carbon, old frame design
Dogma K is an old frame design
Marvel was created in 2014 as the new think 2 Paris


----------



## marathoner81 (May 8, 2015)

Thanks,

It doesn't have a warranty because it's used (yet bought from the rep.)


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Get a Paris way better then either mentioned. And you can get a 2013 or 14 at a great price. Marvel is really heavy. My two cents. Not looking for a fight anyone.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The Marvel is the 2014 Paris frame just different carbon.
(I own and ride a 2013 Paris by the way and love it)

Being that the Dogma is used I wouldn't even consider it vs. a new Marvel personally.


----------



## marathoner81 (May 8, 2015)

Well, since it's 3 years old frame, and the rest is brand new.... 
maybe it's an opportunity to have a truly fantastic frame?

Darn it... I don't know, still haven't made up my mind :/


----------



## calfonso (Oct 17, 2014)

*marvel*

I have a 2014 Marvel and absolutely love my bike!!!! Its comfortable, climbs incredibly well and descends and corners like its on rails.




marathoner81 said:


> Well, since it's 3 years old frame, and the rest is brand new....
> maybe it's an opportunity to have a truly fantastic frame?
> 
> Darn it... I don't know, still haven't made up my mind :/


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I would ride both but I think I would go with a Dogma....I would think it would be quite a bit stiffer and feel better.


----------



## marathoner81 (May 8, 2015)

So,

It seems we are talking about the Dogma 2 (rather then the 2011 60.1).

Not sure if there is any difference but... What the heck. I only live once :aureola:


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I got a 2015 Rokh and couldn't be happier


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

tottenham21 said:


> I got a 2015 Rokh and couldn't be happier


Add me as well. Bought it almost by accident, without even trying it. Blown away. Did a (very) hilly century last week, one I've done a few times. The difference between how I felt at the end with my previous bike (very nice Look ...) was night and day.


----------

